# More Darwinism in action



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Err, daft like brush?.. 



 :roll:

ray


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Obviously last in the queue when brains were handed out.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

motormouth said:


> Obviously last in the queue when brains were handed out.


or away driving Land Rovers for fun!

Colin


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to see the video of them removing the landy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and these people can vote :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Makes one proud to be British. :roll:


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

And they can breed!
Graham


----------

